# Poljot Aviator



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just bought this classic Poljot Aviator chronograph of Roy, yes I know I have had one before, well maybe two or three ..... but this is a keeper









I have put it on a Hadley Roma pilot bracelet for now, it doesn't really work. I have got a Poljot bracelet somewhere


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good one John...That was a bargin.....









After you then mate


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll be keeping my eye on the sales forum


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Good one John...That was a bargin.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't I sell you my last one?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

JoT said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Good one John...That was a bargin.....
> ...


Very nice John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoT said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Good one John...That was a bargin.....
> ...


Yep! That means were special mates ........







Its virtualy a tradition to sell your old Poljots to me


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have to agree that they are great watches


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks good Phil! I saw that on the sales site and was really tempted.


----------



## thomopac (Jan 17, 2007)

I miss all the bargains ?


----------

